# What pressure do you run your tyres at?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just a general question as I have 5 different tyres so near enough will be good enough, but our van is a bit of a rattler on anything but the smoothest roads, I normally go by a visual inspection, and put a little wind in if they look flat, but these look rock hard, barley any belly on them, so I'm going to drop some out next time we go out in it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess Kev we need all the other parameters to make any kind of informed guestimate on this.
Weight of Van, size and type tyres, comfort or hard wearing?
Our Hobby 750 with six 16" wheels was comfortable with 55psi fronts and 50 psi both rear axles. But it was 5+ ton.

Ray.

p.s. the tyres had 80 psi on the sidewalls.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You beat me to it Ray, I was going to go down and ascertain the info, but I pulled my back again so I chickened out for now.


Bok Bok.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Twin wheels on the rear axle so always a bugger to check pressures on the inside ones and never had satisfactory valve extensions so I have always been a little cavalier I'm afraid. I think that longevity is not a problem with my van tyres. Generally deflate in snowy areas in the winter.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine are single wheels as it is only 3.5t

Tyre size is :- 215/70 r 15 cp Michelin all round, but X green nearside and Aguilas off side


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Could I suggest you check the payload by going to a weighbridge (usually about £5 - £10) to find out how much spare payload you have before topping the vehicle up with too much 'baggage' and extras that take it over the limit.

If you weigh the Motorhome in 'Holiday' mode (with the fuel full, water on board, table and chairs, clothes, etc) you'll find out how close you are to the legal limit.

And once you know each axle weight you can also find the correct tyre pressures for your Motorhome.

Use the site - TyreSafe Motorhome Tyre Inflation Pressure Advice - https://www.tyresafe.org/check-your-pressures/motorhomes/ - to find the correct pressures for the tyres you have fitted on your Motorhome.

With the tyres I have fitted on my Pilote P716 (2013) - 225/70 R 15C 112/110 - on a Ducato base and with confirmed fully laden axles by a weighbridge the recommended pressures are 47psi front and 61psi rear.

:nerd:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers Keith, in the past we have taken everything but the kitchen sink, but only because it already has one, this time around we are a bit more sensible (hopefully) and only taking what we actually need, I have even considered taking off the Fiamma awning, but that might be OTT but we have only used one once, so hopefully we won't go overweight, but I have always weighed them in the past as you never know, this is supposed to have 635kilos of payload, we'll see.

I was lucky to find this PDF online https://www.dropbox.com/s/psc08vy735zow8m/Ace MH Tech handbook 2007.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope I'm not at full axle loads


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That looks a bit OTT or for the commercial van.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well it is for max axle loads, so the van will be less it is also for generic tyres, once I get it weighed I'll contact Michelin.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm running 56 on the front, 64 on the rear.

We started with 80 all round but I think that's a pretty stupid bit of guidance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm thinking similar Jean, I never liked Pogo sticks.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

50/80 so far seems OK but we've only done 13 miles, I'll let you know once I've been further!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

MrWez said:


> 50/80 so far seems OK but we've only done 13 miles, I'll let you know once I've been further!


If you're running at 80 for any length of time I'd suggest you apply some more adhesives to your 'barnet' and false teeth to keep them from falling off or rattling.

Very few Motorhome tyres require that much pressure and the ride will probably be harsh, at the very least, and anything that can rattle will rattle despite the best efforts to wrap everything in cotton wool.

We've run our 7m Pilote MH (3500kg) for the last seven years with the front 47psi (3.2bar) and rear 61psi (4.2bar) - no problems, a decent ride and minimal crockery rattles.

And here's proof of it speeding in France in 2019 -


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> If you're running at 80 for any length of time I'd suggest you apply some more adhesives to your 'barnet' and false teeth to keep them from falling off or rattling.
> 
> Very few Motorhome tyres require that much pressure and the ride will probably be harsh, at the very least, and anything that can rattle will rattle despite the best efforts to wrap everything in cotton wool.
> 
> ...


Not worried about my barnet, not had any hair there for about 14 years. As for crockery rattles, we have some cushions we stuff in the crocks and pots and pans cupboards, they do a very good job of dampening rattling noises.

The thing is, it's fitted with tyre pressure sensors so if I drop the pressure the damned warning lights will come on!

We've got some decent runs coming up soon to properly try it out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cant these sensors be reset?


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Cant these sensors be reset?


Possibly but before I did that I'd want to investigate the impact upon the insurance...


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

I looked into this years ago and following advice from Continental (you only have to check the correct tyre info sheet to get the right pressure as they have done all the testing so why not believe what they print) have been running my 3.7 laden Rapido at 52 psi Front & 55 psi Rear for several years and have not had any problems with ride comfort or road noise (both much better).

Actually running at a high pressure does not allow for the correct footprint of tyre on the road surface so aquaplaning could be a factor as the tyre cannot remove as much water as well as braking footprint is less so stopping distance is extended.

When I first had the van it always seemed I was driving on tiptoes and it was very light on steering too. 

I use TyrePal which shows me exactly what the tyres are doing so you can decide if things are not right at the pressures you are running at.

However each to there own. You must do right for you.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never bothered with the pressures on the car, if it looks right, it probably is, but the vans ride is very harsh, the front is better, I suppose due to coil spring but vans still have cart springs on the back, we've had two vans with air assist, but I'm not sure what the intension is, but they didn't seem much different with the recommended 1.5 bar in them.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I've never bothered with the pressures on the car, if it looks right, it probably is, but the vans ride is very harsh, the front is better, I suppose due to coil spring but vans still have cart springs on the back, we've had two vans with air assist, but I'm not sure what the intension is, but they didn't seem much different with the recommended 1.5 bar in them.


I think Air Assist is mainly to stop body roll. Alco chassis vans have independent suspension. Thought cart springs went out with Wells Fargo:laugh:

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Alco are just torsion springs. most shorter vans are on standard cart springs i dont know any base vehicles that dont have them.


----------



## jadatis (Feb 23, 2010)

When registering, I saw that I already did before, but no posts yet. 
Call myself " pigheaded Dutch selfdeclared tyrepressure-specialist " and story began end 2007, when I got hold of the official used formula for it, and went running with it.

Will give link to map on my public map of onedrive, belonging to my hotmail.com adress, with same username as here( jadatis). In tgat motorhome tyrepressure calculator. Also have one for caravans.
https://1drv.ms/f/s!AtzmkuDu4Calhhn9AlpqWau-PjbR
Hope it works this way. 
Is multilingual, you first set the language .
If axleweights given , calcs pressure for 10% more , and with my extra safe formula, comes to higher pressure then the official one. 
Goal is to prefent overheating of any part of tyre, when driving the speed constantly for wich the maxload of tyre is given.
The 10% more and for most C-tyres 160kmph/99mph, for wich maxload is given gives maximum reserve with still acceptable comfort and gripp.

Now trying to change my password to one I can remember.


----------

